# Cappi May 30, 2001 - Dec 30, 2014



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. You're in my thoughts.

--Q


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

R.I.P. Cappi.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - it is so hard to let them go.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry. She had a wonderful life with you, was well-loved and loved you in return. It is so damn hard to let them go and end their suffering, but it is the most unselfish thing that a loving owner can do. RIP sweet Cappi. My thoughts are with you on this sad day.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Twyla, I am so sorry to hear the news about little Cappi. My condolences.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Twyla, I was just reading about what a lovely day Cappi had a couple of days ago.

We all totally understand your heartache but you took such wonderful care of her - she had a fabulous life.

Sending you big hugs at this so very sad time.

xxx


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I read this and instant tears! I am so very sorry. Your story reminds me so much of losing my Pablo recently. Very big hugs and lots of poodley kisses from Misha! Cappi was as lucky to have you as you were to have her.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kindness

I take great solace in that Flower could be there with her sister Cappi and because of that Cappi wasn't frightened and was comforted until the end.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i hate reading this section of the forum and don't if i can help it. your girl was loved and gave love back. what better way to live. my condolences.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss- this is always so hard. I think we all feel we knew Cappi here. Here's to celebrating the great life she had.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Ah honey, so very sorry for your loss. It's so hard to make the decision but it's the kindest thing we can do sometimes. Hugs to you and flower.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. Give Flower lots of extra hugs.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving her such a wonderful life! {{Hugs!}} :angel:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh Twyla, so sorry for your loss of Cappi. She was an amazing little girl. My deepest condolences to you and your family. Lots of healing hugs coming your way.

Sylvia & the Girls


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

So sorry to hear...sending hugs your way


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

So sad to hear about her passing. Rest in peace beautiful girl ❤ wishing you nothing but inner peace and warmth in the coming year. Give bea and flower a hug from us ❤


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Rip sweet girl. ?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am so sorry. Big hugs from all of us.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I hate opening this thread..................My condolences and my grief for your heartbreak are both things I wish I were not conveying to you...................R.I.P. CAPPI your Mama loved you sooo much!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I just joined, and do not know the people and their babies, but you have deepest sympathy, I have been through it 6 times and the loss is heart breaking. 
From GloryBee, Bella, and Cayenne


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dear Twyla, you took such good care of Cappi and she was surrounded by your love and caring to the end. She knew this and it comforted her enormously. Best wishes to you from Marialydia, Jupiter and Pericles.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry for your very sad loss. I deeply admire you for the many good years you gave Cappi.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

twyla, I just saw this sad news. You were so wonderful to know it was time to let Cappi go and wise to bring Flower with you so she could comfort both of you and so you could help her understand that Cappi wasn't coming home. I am sad with you.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I just logged on and my heart sank when I saw this thread! I am so sorry you lost your little girl! She will always be remembered and loved. Remember all the good times you shared and soon you will be able to smile when you hear her name. Lots of Poodle love being sent your way today


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Run free Cappi girl!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Twyla, I just saw this and I'm in tears for you. I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet little Cappi, and know you did absolutely right by her. Releasing her to the Bridge to regain her health means you now have a new guardian angel.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I am sure you have many years of warm and happy memories to keep you warm.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww....I just saw this and am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Cappi. You definitely gave her a lovely life and she loved you. I know how painful this is. It is good that you can feel that peace that she went comfortably and peacefully. I think your happy memories will gradually replace this sharp pain of loss as you go through the grieving process. It always takes time, that's for sure. But I do wish you peace and acceptance as you go along. Lots of hugs and comfort sent your way.

When I lost my heart dog, Lyric I wrote some poems which seemed to be therapeutic for me. I had a really hard time accepting that he was gone, as he was way too young to go...just 4. One thing I felt like, was that he was not really gone altogether. I hung on to him for a while. And I thought of it like a rose bush that doesn't die, but the flowers go in winter and come back in spring. The bush stays alive and in your heart your dog stays alive with the memories. I'll share it with you. But as I grieved, the acceptance would come and go. And finally, the pain eased up. But we never forget our dogs. And I wouldn't want to. Much later, we can smile when we look at photos and recount happy stories with family. 

*The First Rose

The first rose in spring is a glorious thing,
and my new puppy, he was a rose. 
Budding, new beginning, a reflection to me,
of how perpetual life might be. 

The rose bush, it stays as the flowers fade,
and again and again it will bloom. 
But my own sweet rose, not a lasting thing,
has faded forever except in my dreams…

The memories though, are lasting so… 
perhaps new growth will come,
He’ll return in the spring, to walk with me,
as we did so long ago. 

The bush, it remains inside, in my dreams, 
it’s roots planted deep and strong,
The flower is gone, but life goes on if I draw from the past and hold it fast…
And never let it go.*

Lots of heart felt sympathy to you. And may peace and acceptance come to you.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I missed this post over the holidays. I'm so very saddened to hear of Cappi's passing. I'm sure you miss her terribly. I know some time has passed and I hope that you and Flower have been able to comfort each other.

Wishing you two all the best--Crystal


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It's been a whole year since my sweet Cappi left, I take comfort that she was waiting there when mom passed earlier this year.

I miss you sweet sweet girl








Mom and Cappi


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Hopefully time has dulled some of the pain. Love the pic of your mom and Cappi!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thinking of you today, twyla. I bet your mom is snuggling your little Cappi in Heaven right now!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The anniversary is so hard, so sorry for your pain...


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

twyla said:


> It's been a whole year since my sweet Cappi left, I take comfort that she was waiting there when mom passed earlier this year.
> 
> I miss you sweet sweet girl
> 
> ...


Ohhh, I'm so sorry. The anniversaries are always hard. And my goodness, what a beauty she was! Phantoms are my heart. ❤


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Thinking of you xx


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry Twyla. She was much loved and you gave her such a happy home. Rest in Peace, little Cappi.


----------

